# Housing for travel



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi my family is traveling down to Florida (because I have a childhood illness and warmth helps) and I wasn't sure if I was to bring his cage or get a travel size or what I'm really worried about him! Right now I'm using wood chips as bedding but I am trying to get the stuff for a c&c cage if you know of anyone that makes custom fleece liners please message me a link!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you look in the classified section there is a section for bedding.  I also make custom liners.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

As for the actual travel, I use a hard-side cat carrier in the car and bring along our bin cage for our destination. But it all depends on the space you have available and how long you'll be there.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

When traveling by car totes are awesome to use as the cage for your destination. A hard sided carry carrier is the best for while your driving. 
A tote takes up the least amount of space because you can put other items inside the tote in the car.


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

We stay for 2 months. Fort Myers fl


----------

